# Two years already



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It still feels like I just saw you yesterday. And then it feels like I haven't seen you in so long. 

I'll never forget you, my sweet girl. You will always be my heart and soul.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anniversaries are so hard, I know what you're saying about it feeling like it was only yesterday but yet a lifetime ago.

Tesia was such a beautiful girl, she'll always be with you because she holds a special place in your heart. I know she's watching over you. 

Hugs to you


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Anniversaries are difficult for sure. I wish you a day full of wonderful memories of your Tesia


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hugs to you, I know exactly what you mean. May your day today be full of warm memories, and more smiles than tears. Take Shala for a lovely walk, and tell her all about Tesia....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Many hugs to you today. It is so, so hard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tesia*

Tesia was such a beautiful girl! I know how hard it is.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

They take a piece of your heart with them when they leave us here in the physical world and save it to give back to us when we meet again.

I'm sure your precious Tesia is close by your side this special day of remembrance and surrounding you with love, as you are for her.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you today, Tesia was such a special girl who was loved by so many on here even though we never met. Sending special hugs across to you. I am so glad that you have Shala to give you comfort and happiness x


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Thinking of you. She was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

This is a hard time, but at the same time, it honors your beloved Tesia.

I'm so glad Shala is by your side.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

HUGS! Wish there was more I could say - but what is there?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg-it's been 2 years? Thinking of you tonight...I hope Shala has helped to heal your heart..


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My heart goes out to you as you cherish the sweet memories of your beloved girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for all your kind words. I know I would not have made it through her illness and death without the support of everyone here. 



swishywagga said:


> Thinking of you today, Tesia was such a special girl who was loved by so many on here even though we never met. Sending special hugs across to you. I am so glad that you have Shala to give you comfort and happiness x


 Tee had such a way of getting into everyone's hearts. She was such a love. Truly one in a million. I am so lucky that I got to have her for 12 years. 



fozziesmom said:


> Omg-it's been 2 years? Thinking of you tonight...I hope Shala has helped to heal your heart..


Shala has definitely been my heart saver. I was so worried I wouldn't be able to love another dog, and the second I met Shala, I knew I could. Shala healed my heart and brings me so much happiness everyday. It was definitely the best thing for me to get another dog. I was shocked at how quickly I wanted another one, but now I know it was because I was meant to have Shala.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.
May your memories of Tesia all be fond ones.

Mike D


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, sweet Tesia. So sorry about this sad anniversary.... Toby's is next month.

I know you still miss her so much. I am glad Shala is there to help you through this day.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry I missed this post yesterday. I can't believe it's been 2 years since you had to say goodbye to your beautiful girl. Tesia was such a brave, beautiful girl and I am so glad that I had the chance to get to know her through this forum. I hope that you got through the day okay, anniversary days are so tough. Shala is also such a lovely girl and I am so glad that she has helped to mend your broken heart.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Its hard to believe its 2 years as we say anniversaries seem to be the worst although we think of them everyday hugs


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

maggie1951 said:


> Its hard to believe its 2 years as we say anniversaries seem to be the worst although we think of them everyday hugs


 It's so true - I think of Tesia every single day - her photo is beside my bed, and her ashes are also on a little table in my room. But somehow, the anniversary of her death, I just felt a little bit sad all day.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweet Girl said:


> It still feels like I just saw you yesterday. And then it feels like I haven't seen you in so long.
> 
> I'll never forget you, my sweet girl. You will always be my heart and soul.


She is truly a part of you and always will be. Forever.

It's important to be gentle with ourselves and honor those memories.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Tesia looked like such a beautiful Golden girl inside and out. I can imagine how touching those anniversaries are as it has been only 4 months for me. I like you have opened my heart (most recently) to another Golden but it is loving to honor and cherish the Goldens that touched are lives so significantly and are no longer here physically but in our hearts forever.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Tesia I've heard so many wonderful stories about you.....I wish I had met you. 

S... Hugs from Buddy and I


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So many of us from around the world grew to love Tesia thanks to you. She'll always be remembered


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tesia*

I just love Tesia's name and I'll always remember her!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I know what you mean about how in so many ways it can feel like they have been gone a lifetime and on other days, it seems it was just yesterday. A month ago it was two years that Harley passed and like you I have his ashes on a dresser in the bedroom and still say good night to him. You wish you could feel their fur and look into their eyes one more time. They aren't here but our memories keep them alive in our hearts. I like what GoldenMum wrote about telling Shala stories about Tesia.


----------

